# Business resume



## AKTS (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi all! I am in need of some help. My DH has a tree service and he is recently ISA certified. We have been asked to provide a 'business resume' to our local city conservation committee. They are in the process of cleaning up a city park, not just a little park, it has waterfalls, hiking trails, swimming pool, grandstand, tons of trees, about 20-30 acres of land in all is my guesstimate. This is such an opportunity!! I can really use some help, anyone know any templates I can follow or have any input for writing a business resume? Thanks for any help!


----------



## ATH (Apr 26, 2007)

MS Word has resume templates in it (Resume Wizard).

As far as content:
*Include as much relevant information as possible. Don't short-change yourself.
*On the other hand, don't fluff it by telling them that you coordinated Girl Scout cookie sales for you daughter and her friend...
*Look at the job description and make sure you address as many of the items as you honestly can. This might be a little different since it sounds like it is for a contract bid, but when prescreening for jobs, the easiest resumes to throw out are those that just ignored the basic requirements of the job at hand. Read throught the job description several times throughout the wirting process. Then read through it one more time asking yourself specifically if you have addressed their "question" on your resume.


----------



## CylinderService (May 1, 2007)

Tell them: 
What you have done (previous jobs & well known customers),
What you can do (equipment list),
What you will do for them (proposed job, perhaps in addition to what they might have specified, or just how you would meet their specs)

That's my advice - free & worth it!

Don the Hydraulics Guy


----------

